# Need Advice @ repainting Boat Hull



## Reel Happy Charters (Feb 7, 2010)

In the past, There was a guy on the PFF that re-did Maco's...if you are out there , Please get with me, as My Bro-in-Law has an older Aquasport that he wants to Re-paint or re-gellcoat the hull....:thumbup:


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

you probably mean X-Shark, you can find him on here and GCFC.


----------

